# Link for GoFundMe page for Chillminx( Stef)



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

https://gofund.me/dc263edf

Here it is, I hope it works!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> https://gofund.me/dc263edf
> 
> Here it is, I hope it works!


It does .... just donated


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Done, thank you :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Done ,thank you for arranging this .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Done Thank you for setting this up.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

There doesn't appear to be an option to pay by PayPal, so I wasn't able to make a donation.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> There doesn't appear to be an option to pay by PayPal, so I wasn't able to make a donation.


I am happy to make a donation on your behalf if you can PayPal me what you want to donate? I think you have my PayPal info from the mug project


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> There doesn't appear to be an option to pay by PayPal, so I wasn't able to make a donation.


Do you have a credit card? I thought you needed one to have a Paypal account.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Susie, donation made 
x


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Psygon said:


> I am happy to make a donation on your behalf if you can PayPal me what you want to donate? I think you have my PayPal info from the mug project


That would be absolutely fantastic if you wouldn't mind, thank you so so much. I'll get something over to you and send you a PM. x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Done. Thank you so much Susie for arranging this xx


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> Do you have a credit card? I thought you needed one to have a Paypal account.


My PayPal account is linked to my debit card and I will not use it online, as I don't feel it's secure like a credit card. I'm going to take up Beth's kind offer and PayPal my donation over to her. I miss the good old days when you could just post a cheque!!


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you, donation made xx


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Psygon said:


> I am happy to make a donation on your behalf if you can PayPal me what you want to donate? I think you have my PayPal info from the mug project


I've just sent you a PM. Not sure if I've successfully managed to PayPal you, I'm rubbish with technology, hence the reason I won't put my debit card details on the internet, grrrrr!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Done. Amusingly Go Fund Me let me enter my name as Barney Bobcat, I think that would have made Stef chuckle


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I have tried to donate but it's not going through for some reason.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> I have tried to donate but it's not going through for some reason.


Leave it and try again later. I had problems donating after I set it up, went back and it was fine. Let me know if it's still not working later.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

At last, I think I've finally managed to PayPal my donation to Psygon, no idea what I did on my first attempt. I shudder to think what I'll be like at this sort of thing when I'm old!! :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> At last, I think I've finally managed to PayPal my donation to Psygon, no idea what I did on my first attempt. I shudder to think what I'll be like at this sort of thing when I'm old!! :Hilarious


Done!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you I’ve donated too.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Leave it and try again later. I had problems donating after I set it up, went back and it was fine. Let me know if it's still not working later.


Thanks, it's gone through OK now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Donated x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Donated x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Donated. Thank you for organising this.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment. Will try again later.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Donated earlier. It's already over target, amazing work all xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment. Will try again later.


It does have lttle glitches.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Will try again later didn’t work for me.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Me too, the transaction didn't go through, so hopefully just a glitch.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Donated


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's worked now. I think when you first send your card details it flips back to the top of the page so it looks like it's not working, but it's actually rumbling away at the bottom of the page so don't shut it down. That was my experience anyway. Thrilled to see how much has been raised xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh WOW guys, just looked at Stef’s GoFundMe page.
£1,010 !!

Chillminx ( Stef ) would be so, so happy that in her memory she’s helping lots more cats.

NOW one of us just needs to win the lottery & full-fill Stef’s dream of building the BEST cat rescue.

You are all just lovely people xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Donated

Fantastic amount raised so far.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

OMG I can't believe it!

Sally at the Arc is going to be so overwhelmed isn't she. I know it's a pen, but if any money is going spare I was presuming that will be donated too. Can we possibly help Golden Oldies too?

@Paddypaws I understand greatly what is being said, monies to charity no flowers this is what Stef would have wanted after all, it would be her typical selfless act @Annealise this I think is what @Paddypaws is trying to express this in the other . Do you know if her husband wants flowers at the funeral? It's rare now most do charity donations, and especially with the horrendous circumstances we are in now. Funerals sadly are not the same. The floral tribute lovely idea though.

If you want to give her husband a gift, I will talk very nicely to my sons artist friend and see if she can do a picture of cat/s for the family. She uses most mediums. Unless anyone knows an artist or @Whompingwillow wants to give it go. Wouldn't want to step on any toes.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Donated x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Crikey! Who donated £300? Thats amazing!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow - such an amazing amount donated!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Donated x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Crikey! Who donated £300? Thats amazing!


Anonymous too. True altruism.

The site is very glitchy, the first time I clicked, nothing happened, so I clicked again. Then it changed to a different screen.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> OMG I can't believe it!
> 
> Sally at the Arc is going to be so overwhelmed isn't she. I know it's a pen, but if any money is going spare I was presuming that will be donated too. Can we possibly help Golden Oldies too?
> 
> ...


You have voiced my thoughts so well. I'm sure Stef would be really happy if all the money collected could go towards benefiting cats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a glitch when donating. Just checked my card and didn't go through twice - not that I'd have minded had it done.
It is an amazing amount that's been collected and shows how truly appreciated Stef was. I really hope she knew that.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi just donated and was working OK, thank you so much for setting this up, it’s lovely to be able to assist an organisation Chilminx cared for.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just donated, its working fine now


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just added my donation. Truly amazing the figure we've reached already.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

Just donated, the site worked fine. Here is an old thread which I think sums up why she was so appreciated:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-shout-out-to-chillminx.514921/


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> OMG I can't believe it!
> 
> Sally at the Arc is going to be so overwhelmed isn't she. I know it's a pen, but if any money is going spare I was presuming that will be donated too. Can we possibly help Golden Oldies too?
> 
> ...


I think @Annealise is in touch with Stef's husband, perhaps she could check with him whether flowers would welcome by the family if she hasn't already?

It often is family flowers only now but if they are ok with it it might be nice for her family to see recognition at the funeral of how many people she touched, especially when so many people cannot attend in person right now due to Covid. I think I would appreciate it if it were my loved one. Such a fantastic sum has been raised I don't see the harm in putting a bit to flowers as well and it is what the OP wanted to start this up for in the first place .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fabulous amount raised so far. I'm sure her husband is very proud of her achievements and realises how respected and loved she was.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think @Annealise is in touch with Stef's husband, perhaps she could check with him whether flowers would welcome by the family if she hasn't already?
> 
> It often is family flowers only now but if they are ok with it it might be nice for her family to see recognition at the funeral of how many people she touched, especially when so many people cannot attend in person right now due to Covid. I think I would appreciate it if it were my loved one. Such a fantastic sum has been raised I don't see the harm in putting a bit to flowers as well and it is what the OP wanted to start this up for in the first place .


I was just listening to everyone's suggestions and had noted that no one had noted or seemed to listen to @Paddypaws

I absolutely agree we need to go with what Steph wanted, she shared her love for the Arc and spoke highly of Golden Oldies.

If her husband says flowers, she shall damn well have flowers. He may have well said a floral tribute would be lovely.

However I never implied or I hope I didn't just give to charity, I just wanted to know is her husband/family OK with it. Speaking from experience when flowers were sent to my friends Mum funeral from her work place and they wanted immediate family flowers only. It upset her Dad very much he felt they didn't listen, felt his siblings might have been upset because he said immediate family only. So yes we need to find out the husbands wishes before we do a floral tribute. This is not about money, but respect for Stephs family. We are presuming there will be a funeral, private funerals were popular before and 'then woodland burial type of ashes and tree plant'. No flowers in some of these places, some yes you can.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Fabulous amount raised so far. I'm sure her husband is very proud of her achievements and realises how respected and loved she was.


Absolutely just seeing her memorial, or any thread or sticky and things like, thank you being said


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I was just listening to everyone's suggestions and had noted that no one had noted or seemed to listen to @Paddypaws
> 
> I absolutely agree we need to go with what Steph wanted, she shared her love for the Arc and spoke highly of Golden Oldies.
> 
> ...


Yes I totally agree! We definitely need to respect family's wishes and I actually think it would be a good idea to consult with them if possible (if @Annealise is in contact) on what they would prefer on both counts as they will know her wishes better than anyone. For all we know Stef may have a will which favours a particular charity or rescue which would give us a steer in the right direction. Perhaps Annealise can let us know what she thinks as she was clearly very close to Stef and in touch with her family.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DolomiTTe said:


> There doesn't appear to be an option to pay by PayPal, so I wasn't able to make a donation.


I paid with HSBC debit card (VISA). Fantastic result; if anyone deserved it, Stef did. So glad for her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just moved my post from other thread. 


Ok so I might throw a spanner in the works here. 

I donated to the go fund page mainly to contribute to a floral tribute for Stef but with the knowledge that any money left would go to a charity/charities we think she would support. 

Over the years I have seen Stef donate money to various rescues including the The Arc, Oldies, Scratching Post, MK rescue and our member SBF. 
As far as I am aware she would help wherever she could and didn’t necessarily favour one above another. 

I agree she liked to help independently voluntarily run rescues where she felt the money would go directly to the cats rather than national organisations. 

As a friend and PF representative I would like us to send a floral tribute to her funeral - IF the family deem it appropriate. 

And perhaps the remaining should be donated in consultation with her husband/family but with proviso that it’s to help cats.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> how respected and loved she was


It makes me feel guilty now that maybe we didn't tell her as often as we might have done how much we admired her, how grateful to her so many people were (and still are), and how indispensable we considered her to be; I hope she knew. She obviously loved helping cats and their owners and was untiring in that respect, even when, as we now know, she was feeling very unwell.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> It makes me feel guilty now that maybe we didn't tell her as often as we might have done how much we admired her, how grateful to her so many people were (and still are), and how indispensable we considered her to be; I hope she knew. She obviously loved helping cats and their owners and was untiring in that respect.


 I often feel that about people who've died. It seems a shame that all the praise, love and respect is shared after death rather than during life, maybe we should learn from it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I once heard that when you pass over, the first ones to greet you in Heaven are all the animals that you have loved. They are all desperate to have a wonderfully joyous reunion and tumble over each other to get to you.
I really like to think that it's true. Stef will be laughing so much as she is covered with clamouring cats, all eager for tummy rubs and chin tickles.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cully said:


> I once heard that when you pass over, the first ones to greet you in Heaven are all the animals that you have loved. They are all desperate to have a wonderfully joyous reunion and tumble over each other to get to you.
> I really like to think that it's true. Stef will be laughing so much as she is covered with clamouring cats, all eager for tummy rubs and chin tickles.


What a wonderful image that would be!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Calvine said:


> It makes me feel guilty now that maybe we didn't tell her as often as we might have done how much we admired her, how grateful to her so many people were (and still are), and how indispensable we considered her to be; I hope she knew. She obviously loved helping cats and their owners and was untiring in that respect, even when, as we now know, she was feeling very unwell.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> It would be useful if those who feel the same stated their agreement. Shall I start a poll?
> The last thing we want is for this question to divide the forum.
> My personal feelings are that we have collected far more than we could even dream of and there's enough to pay for the floral tribute if the family would accept it, plus a hefty donation to the ARC.





QOTN said:


> I agree Stef's husband should be consulted. I expect those who have donated will be happy with what is decided. To me a poll seems rather unseemly but perhaps I am just over sensitive at this time.
> 
> Just to add, I agree the decision about flowers should be left to the family.


Well you know how I love a poll

And I actually think Stef would smile at the thought of us doing this - she was nothing but diplomatic and democratic in every way ❤


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

@Annelise has stated that she beleves a floral tribute would be welcomed by the family following her communication with Stef's husband.
So - floral cat wreath it is, the remainder to go to Stef's choice of Cat Rescue facility - probably The Arc.


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> I was just listening to everyone's suggestions and had noted that no one had noted or seemed to listen to @Paddypaws
> 
> I absolutely agree we need to go with what Steph wanted, she shared her love for the Arc and spoke highly of Golden Oldies.
> 
> ...


There is a funeral taking place, albeit a small one.

I can't see why flowers would upset somone but everyone is different I guess. In my own grief I omitted to be respectful and ask Mr Chillminx the question in my initial email response to him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> @Annelise has stated that she beleves a floral tribute would be welcomed by the family following her communication with Stef's husband.
> So - floral cat wreath it is, the remainder to go to Stef's choice of Cat Rescue facility - The Arc.


Personally, no offence intended but wouldn't it be better if funds get shared? I'm sure Stef supported quite a few small rescues it would be lovely if they could also benefit even in a small way? It's quite a substantial amount so far. Maybe we should calm down and wait a while before any final decisions are made.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree to wait a bit for the final tally. 
I am not sure what a pen costs but there may be enough for two or more cat charities, as well as the lovely flower arrangement.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree no need to rush to decide what to do with the money other than organising the flowers if it’s decided to go ahead with that.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think a floral tribute is a lovely idea. Not sure about a pen tho.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel that if Stef's husband would like a floral tribute from us and is happy for us to send one (and that was the original suggestion I believe), then I am more than happy for that and the rest to go wherever he feels most appropriate. I may be unusual in that I actually like flowers at a funeral - I know it's more difficult now but I am glad to read that we will do that. To me it's a sign for those attending the funeral, especially in these times when the numbers are limited, of how loved and respected Stef was.

If Mr Chillminx can make the decision at some point about the remaining funds (it really doesn't have to be immediately) then that would be fine by me. I absolutely don't want us to be arguing and putting @Annealise in a horrid situation either.

Oh Chillminx, how I wish we were not having these conversations, I am just gutted that we are.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I think a floral tribute is a lovely idea. Not sure about a pen tho.


I think there's some confusion about this, some people are thinkng 'pen to write with', but the intention was a dedicated cat pen with enrichments for the cats. It's just one of several suggestions.


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel that if Stef's husband would like a floral tribute from us and is happy for us to send one (and that was the original suggestion I believe), then I am more than happy for that and the rest to go wherever he feels most appropriate. I may be unusual in that I actually like flowers at a funeral - I know it's more difficult now but I am glad to read that we will do that. To me it's a sign for those attending the funeral, especially in these times when the numbers are limited, of how loved and respected Stef was.
> 
> If Mr Chillminx can make the decision at some point about the remaining funds (it really doesn't have to be immediately) then that would be fine by me. I absolutely don't want us to be arguing and putting @Annealise in a horrid situation either.
> 
> Oh Chillminx, how I wish we were not having these conversations, I am just gutted that


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel that if Stef's husband would like a floral tribute from us and is happy for us to send one (and that was the original suggestion I believe), then I am more than happy for that and the rest to go wherever he feels most appropriate. I may be unusual in that I actually like flowers at a funeral - I know it's more difficult now but I am glad to read that we will do that. To me it's a sign for those attending the funeral, especially in these times when the numbers are limited, of how loved and respected Stef was.
> 
> If Mr Chillminx can make the decision at some point about the remaining funds (it really doesn't have to be immediately) then that would be fine by me. I absolutely don't want us to be arguing and putting @Annealise in a horrid situation either.
> 
> Oh Chillminx, how I wish we were not having these conversations, I am just gutted that we are.


I have just lost my darling sister to Covid and similar conversations have been going on it's just horrid and distressing. 
There is no rush and and just would like to do the nicest thing possible for Stef. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Soozi I'm so so sorry, that's horrific. Sending love to you and yours xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I have just lost my darling sister to Covid and similar conversations have been going on it's just horrid and distressing.
> There is no rush and and just would like to do the nicest thing possible for Stef. x


Oh @Soozi, that's terrible news! Sending sympathy and hugs.xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> I had a glitch when donating. Just checked my card and didn't go through twice - not that I'd have minded had it done.
> It is an amazing amount that's been collected and shows how truly appreciated Stef was. I really hope she knew that.


I hope so too Lynn xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

@ Soozi So sorry for your loss. Sympathy to you and your family


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel that if Stef's husband would like a floral tribute from us and is happy for us to send one (and that was the original suggestion I believe), then I am more than happy for that and the rest to go wherever he feels most appropriate. I may be unusual in that I actually like flowers at a funeral - I know it's more difficult now but I am glad to read that we will do that. To me it's a sign for those attending the funeral, especially in these times when the numbers are limited, of how loved and respected Stef was.
> 
> If Mr Chillminx can make the decision at some point about the remaining funds (it really doesn't have to be immediately) then that would be fine by me. I absolutely don't want us to be arguing and putting @Annealise in a horrid situation either.
> 
> Oh Chillminx, how I wish we were not having these conversations, I am just gutted that we are.


Thank you @Mrs Funkin - It's distressing enough without things being made complicated.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I found these funeral cat tributes online and most fully qualified florists should be able to make them. There's a choice of eye colours. The third one lays flat. The first and third cats have chrysanthemums spray painted black with the rest of the flowers their natural colours and the second cat is not spray painted at all.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

TriTri said:


> I found these funeral cat tributes online and most fully qualified florists should be able to make them. There's a choice of eye colours. The third one lays flat. The first and third cats have chrysanthemums spray painted black with the rest of the flowers their natural colours and the second cat is not spray painted at all.
> View attachment 464893
> View attachment 464894
> View attachment 464895


I really do love those! I so envy people with an artistic flair! What colour was Benjie, anyone?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I wish I lived nearer, I would have loved to have made the floral tributes and even have a giant cat shaped oasis funeral frame, plus eyes and nose, black spray paint, in my loft . It would have been an honour.


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

@Soozi So awfully sorry to hear you have lost your sister to Covid.

Big hugs.

Xx


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

@Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

@Soozi I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Annealise said:


> @Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


 What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Annealise said:


> @Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


Benjie was a very special boy to Stef. It hit her very hard when he died. ❤


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Soozi I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww Benjie was gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Soozi , that's do sad what you've been through. My thoughts are with you ((hugs)).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Annealise said:


> @Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


What a beauty.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> I found these funeral cat tributes online and most fully qualified florists should be able to make them. There's a choice of eye colours. The third one lays flat. The first and third cats have chrysanthemums spray painted black with the rest of the flowers their natural colours and the second cat is not spray painted at all.
> View attachment 464893
> View attachment 464894
> View attachment 464895


This was the sort of thing I had in mind. They're lovely.


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Aww Benjie was gorgeous :Kiss


He was indeed - Stef's favourite out of all the cats she had over the years. It hit her hard when he passed.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Donation made although I didn't manage to put any message from me and my furries, so it's just down under my real name. What a fabulous sum to be raised in tribute of our dear and hugely respected PF friend.


----------



## FloozieLoozie (Apr 5, 2018)

I've donated on behalf of my cat Casper. What a fantastic amount raised so far.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh my.. I’ve only just seen this. How incredibly sad.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Annealise said:


> He was indeed - Stef's favourite out of all the cats she had over the years. It hit her hard when he passed.


Do you know how Rupert is doing? I'm hoping his diabetes is under control now. X


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@Soozi I'm truly sorry you've just recently lost your sister.
It's just heartbreaking to lose a close family member.
You & your sister are in my thoughts & prayers.
Fly with the angels @Soozi 's sister.
Sending you the warmest of hugs xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Annealise said:


> @Soozi So awfully sorry to hear you have lost your sister to Covid
> 
> Xx





Orla said:


> Donation made although I didn't manage to put any message from me and my furries, so it's just down under my real name. What a fabulous sum to be raised in tribute of our dear and hugely respected PF friend.


It didn't let me leave a message either.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I have just lost my darling sister to Covid and similar conversations have been going on it's just horrid and distressing.
> There is no rush and and just would like to do the nicest thing possible for Stef. x


So sorry to read this.  X


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2021)

Annealise said:


> @Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


Wow what amazing colours. He's gorgeous.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Annealise said:


> @Calvine This was the lovely Benji.


Gosh Benji was an absolutely beautiful boy.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Donation done x I'm more of a lurker than a poster but I was so sad to hear about Chillminx. She helped me so much when I was having worries about Fanta.


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

Done it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What an amazing amount; fantastic result.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> What an amazing amount; fantastic result.


It will make a big difference to the rescue.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> It will make a big difference to the rescue.


A lot have been really struggling this year so it will be a huge help to them.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What an incredible amount, Stef would be really delighted. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh wow! It’s an amazing amount of money that the lovely people here have donated especially when for a lot of people finances have been tight! Thank you to everyone for showing this level of love for Stef. 
I do hope that donations can be spread to more than one charity/rescue. I’m in particular thinking of Golden Oldies. Hopefully we will know at some point the rescues that were closest to Stef’s Heart and spread the love. 
❤xxx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

That total is amazing. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackie C said:


> That total is amazing. xxx


It's fantastic and I think there's more to come hopefully when people get paid. 
X


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Do you know how Rupert is doing? I'm hoping his diabetes is under control now. X


Rupert was doing really well. Stef mentioned she struggled sometimes keeping his weigh down, but managed to get the diabetes under control.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As I said to @Annealise, my husband remarked about the fund ' that's an awful lot of tins of Whiskas'!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> As I said to @Annealise, my husband remarked about the fund ' that's an awful lot of tins of Whiskas'!


That's why I only support small recues . . . with the big ones, I really don't trust it all to go on the cats.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bumping up in case anyone missed this


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bumpty bump. x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am sorry I am late but I have just donated too x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump❤


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Our total is £1710! Awesome amount!
I'll leave the page open until after the funeral and then send the funds raised to Stef's husband to allocate as he sees fit in accordance with her expressed wishes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Our total is £1710! Awesome amount!
> I'll leave the page open until after the funeral and then send the funds raised to Stef's husband to allocate as he sees fit in accordance with her expressed wishes.


I think that's the fairest way of doing it! Jim can donate the money when he's ready. It must be very hard for him right now. 
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Still bumping! ❤


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Our total is £1710! Awesome amount!
> I'll leave the page open until after the funeral and then send the funds raised to Stef's husband to allocate as he sees fit in accordance with her expressed wishes.


Apologies that I am late. This is the first time in a few weeks that I've logged on and I am so so sad to read what has happened. I have sent some money and hope it's not too late to help. Stef was an amazing person.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

sandy-cat said:


> Apologies that I am late. This is the first time in a few weeks that I've logged on and I am so so sad to read what has happened. I have sent some money and hope it's not too late to help. Stef was an amazing person.


Thank you. You're not too late, the fund is open until the 15th.
It's been an awful shock to us all, we miss her terribly.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Stef's funeral tomorrow, (anyone)?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Is Stef's funeral tomorrow, (anyone)?


Yes, 1pm.
I will be closing the page on Friday, have transferred the balance of £1641 (after fees) to @Annealise.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Is Stef's funeral tomorrow, (anyone)?


Yes, at 1pm


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

NaomiM said:


> I have tried to donate but it's not going through for some reason.


What is this donation page for?Sorry just read about it here few moments ago


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

jasmine2 said:


> What is this donation page for?Sorry just read about it here few moments ago


A long term, very well regarded and much loved member (Chillminx) died recently and the page was set up so that we could donate to a memorial in her name.
The page is now closed and a donation has been made to her favourite Cat shelter.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/tributes-to-chilliminx-stef.537005/

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...llection-for-stef-chillminx-now-given.537835/


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> A long term, very well regarded and much loved member (Chillminx) died recently and the page was set up so that we could donate to a memorial in her name.
> The page is now closed and a donation has been made to her favourite Cat shelter.
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/tributes-to-chilliminx-stef.537005/
> ...


Oh no she died She was always there to help us and has given me advice so many times. I'm crying now. I had never met her but she has made a special place in our hearts. What a shock, what happened to her and how did you find out,


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

jasmine2 said:


> Oh no she died She was always there to help us and has given me advice so many times. I'm crying now. I had never met her but she has made a special place in our hearts. What a shock, what happened to her and how did you find out,


Yes - its very sad. Stef went for tests in March and was found to have a very aggressive cancer. I was in touch with her right up until she got her hospital results and Stef's husband notified me of her passing.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

jasmine2 said:


> Oh no she died She was always there to help us and has given me advice so many times. I'm crying now. I had never met her but she has made a special place in our hearts. What a shock, what happened to her and how did you find out,


Yes,we were all devastated, she wll be very much missed here.
This thread will have the details you want.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-memorial-to-chilliminx-stef.537130/


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've just received £9.41 from Go Fund Me ( late donation) which I will send to Sally at The Arc.
The Go Fund Me page will close automatically in June.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness I've just logged in after many months to hear chillminx has passed away.

I'm heartbroken. May she rest in peace. 

I honestly can't believe it. She was ever so helpful when snowy became sick, she gave me endless advice. Last we talked she was talking about her home life and was having fun in the weather. This was sometime last year.

I'm honestly so distraught. I had no idea and I feel so guilty for not responding to her DM asking how snowy was when I asked her for advice. I should've checked in with her to see how she was recently. 

I love her with all my heart. She was such an empathetic, kind and generous person. May you rest in peace beautiful lady ❤ thank you for everything


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've just received £9.41 from Go Fund Me ( late donation) which I will send to Sally at The Arc.
> The Go Fund Me page will close automatically in June.


Are donations still being accepted?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KoolK said:


> Are donations still being accepted?


I think so.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

It will be so sad not knowing how she looked like or who she was please post her photo. I really love her I’ve never known someone like her. Please post her picture


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I have just logged on here after many months and I am very sorry to hear about Stef (Chillminx) her knowledge and advice was always fabulous and she will be very much missed


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ve just logged on after a few months away and I’m shocked and saddened by this news. Stef gave me lots of advice on elimination diets for my lovely Rupert and he is now doing great. Such a lovely lady and such an awful thing to happen


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> It will be so sad not knowing how she looked like or who she was please post her photo. I really love her I've never known someone like her. Please post her picture


@jasmine2: Yes, it was a terrible shock for everyone who has ''met'' her and received so much help from her. There was a lovely picture of Stef when she was younger holding a small kitten and looking very happy. Not sure who posted it, but you may find it somewhere amongst the numerous tributes.


----------

